# Older Dog Question



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

For two months now, we've had a new addition to our family. We've added a 7 year old female Havanese who was a show dog at first and then had 4 litters. She's been a good companion to our 1 year old Bella but I'm beginning to think there are certain characteristics common in dogs who showed and then had litters that aren't in a "family" dogs. But that doesn't concern my question.

My problem: DaniGirl goes out in the morning (to our fenced backyard) after sleeping 8 hours and will not urinate. I take Bella out on a leash and DaniGirl goes out with us (she doesn't like a leash--even on our walks). Bella goes about her business but Dani just stands and stares. This morning we were out 20 minutes and Dani did nothing but stand. We came in, she ate a little, we went back out and after 10 more minutes, she finally urinated. 

She doesn't display UTI symptoms. She drinks water during the day. She can get very playful. She eats and her coat is healthy. 

I don't know why she doesn't have to urinate right away. It doesn't seem right.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it. I leave Bogart and Brando alone for 10hrs when I'm at work. When I get home Brando pees right away as soon as I take them out. Bogart on the other hand is in no rush. He likes to walk unti he finds the perfect spot and will only then pee. Sometimes it only takes 5 min and other times it could take 10-15min. You would think holding it for 10hrs he would be bursting at the seams!

Same goes for the morning walks. More than likely being a show dog, she learned to hold your bladder.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congrats on the new addition! I wouldn't worry too much. Shamouti is young so he needs to pee fairly soon after waking, but Rufus might pee at 8 or 9 at night and in the morning he's in no hurry to go out! He lets me know when he needs to go and that works out just fine.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

These replies have been a big help. I, too, thought the show dog history was a factor. I just wanted to make sure there wasn't something else bothering her. With all the Havanese rescues of older dogs, maybe there needs to be a few discussions about older dogs and their habits/personalities. 

My husband, who thought we were getting our first (Bella) for me, now says, "Wouldn't it be neat to have three?" These Havanese are addictive!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

my 2 and a half year old Jasper holds it till he's good an ready. Cash goes right away in the morning in the back yard. But Jasper prefers to hold it for another hour or so til my DH takes them on their walk. I think she is probably just fine.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats on the new addition! Now... where are the pictures?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hey what fun. She's probably just got a super bladder - I know after having kids that moms really learn to hold it since they are so busy - probably the same with a dog that's had a few litters. LOL But just to be on the safe side, why not talk with her breeder and find out what's normal. Maybe she's use to a different set up or time? After that maybe a quick call to your vet. My only concern is that if they hold it for too long it can encourage bacteria and she'll end up with a UTI or bladder infection. But most likely not to worry.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I have the same problem with our Chelsie who is 5 months old. She has been with us two weeks now. Cazzie will go out and do his business right away. Chelsie just looks around. The only time I can get her to go fairly quickly is when she gets up in the morning. I was thinking it may because she was kenneled until we got her two weeks ago. Perhaps she learned to hold it. It would sure be nice if I could get her to go like Cazzie does. 

Suzy


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty always goes right away and Indie can and will hold it forever! I have gotten tired of standing out in the yard to make sure she goes so that she doesn't have an accident in the house. What has finally started working for us (just in the last couple of days) is treats. Indie loves green beans and we have started rewarding her for "Go potty" success with a bean. This has sped up the process greatly for us! 
You might try teaching her to potty on command if waiting for her to get around to it is a problem.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd's still a puppy but I've trained him to pee/poop when we first go outside. 
When he came home he would sometimes play in the yard for 10-15 minutes before doing his thing.
I started sticking him in his X-pen outside and would say "go potty" and ignore him until he went.
Now he pee's within 10 seconds of being put in the pen....then it's playtime...really nice for those rainy Washington days


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

My Dreamer is 7(8 in 3 weeks!) and she does the same thing. My 1 & 2 year old boys pee all the time but i swear she can hold all day & night if needed. We all go out & she (sometimes) just stares at us too! She has never had an accident since i have had her. 
She is a very independant & willful dog. If she doesnt want to go potty, you wont make her. But she is a total sweetheart & the best behaved dog i could hope for.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

I love these ideas and helps! There is such a difference in our Bella and Dani--and it's more than just age. Bella is fun and laughter; Dani is a working girl. Dani is serious; Bella doesn't know that word. But Dani is such a sweetheart. We absolutely love her. At first we worried that we wouldn't love Dani as much as we love Bella but that isn't the case.

I'm trying to get pictures of Dani transferred to this site but they keep getting "lost" on our computer. Everything I know about the computer I taught myself--and I've had a bad teacher!

Again, thank you to everyone for your help.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Dreamer is very serious also, like she is always thinking. But there are times she just cuts loose and goes _crazy_. I love it when she does that. It only last a few minutes though. Its just amazing the differences in all of them.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Nancy,
I have noticed since Sissy doesn't want to go out early anymore. She prefers to lay around and go out about an hour after she gets up. She will be "4" in December.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

My previous dog went potty twice a day - once around 7am & then at 7pm - and she wouldn't go in the yard, had to be on a walk. She was a rescue so never knew where she picked up that habit but it sure was convenient!


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

I never realized how these Havanese have such similar personalities--not just in the play area but also the potty area! Amazing!


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

I finally was able to get the new photo of DaniGirl and Bella transferred to this site. Dani is on the left. She's black and white and Bella is chocolate and white.


----------

